# Very Squirmy indeed!



## critterman (Jul 15, 2010)

Moe, My hedgie can stop moving while I hold her!

I my hands, Moe crawls out, when I scoop up her sides, she kicks like a maniac, and when I put her on my arms, she crawls out through my armpit. Is this normal, or is she very hyper?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She sounds like the exploring type :lol: Some will cuddle and some will not.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Silly Moe :lol:

Kashi (my hedgie) is a cuddler, but sometimes he will be set on exploring... when he's in his "explorer" mood, nothing will stop him!

For some reason though, Kashi always makes a run for the edge of the bed, table, etc whenever I'm with him! I don't usually play with him on the floor because he always attempts to go under my drawers and what not :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, you have yourself a little hedgie-explorer!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Totally normal hedgehog behavior. Mine does that too, sometimes.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Indeed, every hedgehog has their own personalities but there tends to be two main types, a cuddler or an explorer. Cuddlers will sleep on you and nuzzle up to you, while an explorer will want to do nothing but explore. Depending on your situation, you can setup a playpen or if the room the hog is in is clean enough, let them free roam. The playpens are used around here are used to keep a control on bathroom usage, and that things like long thin hairs and strings can get wrapped around their legs and cut off circulation.

Best interaction with those types is to sit on the floor with them, and let them explore you and everything else. Even an explorer type can cuddle up once they've had their exploration time, or they'll find a nice place to sleep.

Got a wheel?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

If you have an area closed off just for playtime, you could let her explore around and see what she's trying to find, but this should only be done if you are supervising at arms reach and she cannot get into anything dangerous.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

You can try handling her with a blanket so she can hide if she needs to.


----------

